# Swisher 22 Ton or 34 Ton Splitter



## chvymn99 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm looking at getting the one of the Swishers Log Splitter.  Does anyone else have one and whats your opinion of it.  I can find a lot of information on a lot of splitters, but Swisher's reviews are low and hard to come by.  I've always had no problem with all of my swisher equipment before, but thought I would get some opinions.  I'm kinda of leaning towards the 34 Ton, just due to it being overkill.  I'll probably be looking at 3-5 cords for myself, plus maybe some for the neighbors.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 17, 2011)

My feelings is that 34 ton would be way overkill. Lots of folks like them but also seem to think bigger is better. I wonder why should someone buy the big splitter when the smaller one will do just as well. Our 20 ton splits extremely well and is not slow. We've split well over 100 cord with no problems and it is still doing just fine.


----------



## Zimm (Jan 17, 2011)

I have their 20 ton splitter and it handles everything I throw at it.  The only complaint I have is the Briggs engine is noisy.  Z


----------



## scottandlorig (Jan 17, 2011)

I too had a 20 ton splitter and there was nothing it couldn't handle. I sold it (long story) and bought a 26 ton vs the 35 ton that was also available.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 17, 2011)

Are you talking about renting or buying a splitter?


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Jan 17, 2011)

How does the price/reviews compare to the Huskee 22 ton?


----------



## chvymn99 (Jan 17, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Are you talking about renting or buying a splitter?



I'm looking at buying one.


----------



## chvymn99 (Jan 17, 2011)

CarbonNeutral said:
			
		

> How does the price/reviews compare to the Huskee 22 ton?



For the Swisher 22 ton, they are just Hand in Hand the same price.  How good is the Huskee 22 ton?


----------



## chvymn99 (Jan 17, 2011)

As far as one of my reasons for looking at going overkill.  Is the looks of the the higher tonnage splitters look better built:  from the Beam, to the Brace, to how the hydrualics layout, and to the engine.  

I am just wanting to make this a once buy situation.  I really dont have a reference point to which tonnage will be suitable.  My neighbor has a homemade splitter attached to his Bobcat that we utilize when we are over there.  But I dont always want to be bother him to split wood, would like to be self supportive.  I've never seen that stall out on any wood.  In fact a lot of time we can actually double up two like sized pieces of wood.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 17, 2011)

chvymn99 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If your on the road much the 34 ton seem like it will move down the road quickier. Most are only worried about cycle time but heck if you cant drive over 40 mph what the heck....Splitting either splitter going to do that just fine.


----------



## Nic36 (Jan 17, 2011)

I can almost guarantee that you will like the Huskee 22 ton splitter and it will split anything you put in it with ease. I am not sure the length wood you need to split, but your stove is probably similar to mine....about 18 inches max. Will you split longer pieces? The Huskee splitter has no problems with 18" pieces. If you are not splitting longer than that, a higher tonnage splitter would be overkill in my opinion.

The only thing I have done to mine is put a splitter table on it. which is very handy. A guy sells them on eBay. They fit on most beam splitters. (Have to drill 3 holes)

The one thing I like about the Huskee splitter is the log cradle, which works well and keeping the piece of wood from rolling off the beam. 

I am not pushing Huskee splitters at all, but I can tell you I have been happy with mine. Others here seem to like them and from what I hear, customer service is good. I don't think I will wear mine out anytime soon. 

What is the price on the Swishers?


----------



## davmor (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a 22 ton swisher and have split over 100 cords of wood and its still going strong.


----------



## chvymn99 (Jan 17, 2011)

I can get the 22 Ton Swisher for about a $1,000 and the 34 ton Swisher for $1600.  Which run hand in hand with the two of the Huskees


----------



## modo (Jan 17, 2011)

I've had my swisher 28 ton for about 6 yrs. now and it does a good job.  If you do get one, check the motor mount bolts underneath the unit after a little bit of road time.  I had to retighten all mine as they worked their way loose.  As far as the tonnage, it depends on what type of wood and the size of what you split.  You could probably get by fine with the 22 ton most of, if not all the time, but would be nice to have the extra 12 ton if you need it in certain situations.


----------



## chvymn99 (Jan 17, 2011)

davmor said:
			
		

> I have a 22 ton swisher and have split over 100 cords of wood and its still going strong.



What B&S motor do you have on that.  The website shows 7 and the one in the store has a 8.5 h.p. motor.  Thanks, glad to hear your review.


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Jan 17, 2011)

http://reviews.tractorsupply.com/0519/103282299/huskee-22-ton-log-splitter-reviews/reviews.htm

 I love mine....


----------



## Naandme (Jan 17, 2011)

My cutting buddy has the 26 ton and it has been a great spliter it has the briggs 10 hp on it and it handles everything we can put under it. I built my one spliter and it handles everything I put to it and by figures it is a 30 ton with a 10 hp briggs and a 16gpm pump and it was alot cheaper than buying one from tractor supply store. So if you can build it yourself that is a great way to go.


----------



## chvymn99 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, I'll go investigate a little more on the Huskee Model.  But I just cant get out of my mind the "percieved" quality between the 22 tons and the 35 ton units of both makes.  But from the various statements, they both seem to do there work well.


----------



## scottandlorig (Jan 18, 2011)

The Swisher looks a lot like the MTD. I have a 26 ton MTD with the Honda motor on it and it runs like a champ.
The Husky is also a very good splitter. I would go with what ever you can find the best price on.....

Good luck.


----------



## rphurley (Jan 18, 2011)

CarbonNeutral said:
			
		

> How does the price/reviews compare to the Huskee 22 ton?



I too considered many other splitters, but went with the Huskee 22 ton based on price and advice from this forum.  I couldn't be more pleased with it as it splits everything I've thrown at it.  For the price, I'd give it consideration if you have a Tractor Supply nearby.


----------



## FuzzyOne (Jan 18, 2011)

As I recall, the Swisher I had looked at had the pump disengage feature for cold starts.  I thought that was a nice feature.  It was the 28T model.


----------



## Nic36 (Jan 18, 2011)

I decided to search for "Swisher Splitters" and it seems they have a belt with an clutch drive that can be disengaged for ease of starting in cold weather. I really don't know if that is a good design or bad. I can see where it would be handy in very cold weather, but I don't like the idea of a belt as opposed to the direct drive. That's just my opinion. I guess the main reason is I was considering buying a Swisher pull-behind mower for a while, but kept reading all the reviews about constantly having to replace the belts, so I decided not to buy one. I know a splitter is not a mower, but that would be a turn off to me since I read so much about their mowers. Maybe the designer likes putting belts on all their stuff?

I have cranked my Huskee easily in freezing weather. I don't intend on splitting in very cold weather anyway. It is my understanding that the problem with running a splitter in very cold weather is not so much about cranking the engine, but getting the hydraulic fluid in the reservoir up to temperature. 

Oh yeah, found this:

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/152095.htm


Another plus about a Huskee splitters is most here have them. Discussing a Swisher later on with us will be a bit more difficult. Hehe.


----------



## chvymn99 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nic36 said:
			
		

> I decided to search for "Swisher Splitters" and it seems they have a belt with an clutch drive that can be disengaged for ease of starting in cold weather. I really don't know if that is a good design or bad. I can see where it would be handy in very cold weather, but I don't like the idea of a belt as opposed to the direct drive. That's just my opinion. I guess the main reason is I was considering buying a Swisher pull-behind mower for a while, but kept reading all the reviews about constantly having to replace the belts, so I decided not to buy one. I know a splitter is not a mower, but that would be a turn off to me since I read so much about their mowers. Maybe the designer likes putting belts on all their stuff?
> 
> I have cranked my Huskee easily in freezing weather. I don't intend on splitting in very cold weather anyway. It is my understanding that the problem with running a splitter in very cold weather is not so much about cranking the engine, but getting the hydraulic fluid in the reservoir up to temperature.
> 
> ...



Interesting read about the belt.  Was not aware of that and that belt concerns me.  I yahoo'd and googled and didn't come across that. I guess I'll have to go pull the Owners Manual on the Swisher and read up on it.  Thanks.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 18, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> chvymn99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For sure don't pay much attention to cycle time as it is totally a non-issue. Well, maybe you'd gain a little time if doing the job commercially but doubt it would be worth the price. Most times you simply do not run it through the whole cycle and that is why it is a non-issue.


----------



## jlove1974 (Jan 18, 2011)

IMO cycle time matters. Cycle time is a function of splitter cylinder size vs pump size.

I would look at that and disregard tonnage: most splitters are overrated past 22 tons. A 4.5" x 24" long cylinder with a 16 gpm pump and average (7 gallons or more) total hydraulic fluid capacity
should have around a 12-14 sec cycle time. Less pump capacity or more cylinder volume adds seconds, which add up to minutes, which add up to hours per splitting season. 
Hours I could be watching football, surfing the net, playing w/ my kids 

Basically, if that 34 ton unit has less than a 16 GPM pump, I would pass. If it has bigger than a 4.5" cylinder, it's gonna be considerably slower than a 22 ton Huskee w/ an 11gpm pump and a 4" cylinder


----------



## chvymn99 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, I went ahead and bought the 34 Ton Swisher. I've got to go pick it up yet.  But after taking another look and then they took 15% off the top.  I went ahead with the purchase.  Only time will tell how well it will perform under pressure of Hedge.


----------

